# alright help me make a decision...



## IanT (Jul 11, 2008)

Ive got the option to adopt a kitty who needs a home for $30, hes treated for fleas and worms already, but will need his shots, and comes with a litter box... heres the link:

http://sarasota.craigslist.org/pet/749082397.html

OR 

I have the option to adopt a full blood yellow lab puppy whos about 7 weeks old. she is for between 150 and 200...she comes with nothing and I have only spoken through email with the lady..

im always a little wary of craigs list but the lady with the kitten is legit and I can look at him tonight (and possibly take him home...)



what do you think!!?!


I want to adopt a lil furry friend!


----------



## Wax Munky (Jul 11, 2008)

My opinion is very biased,I'm a dog lover. I have 4.  It's not that I don't like cats,I'm indifferent to them as they are to me.lol

We have a black lab "Hannah" she's great,wonderful temperament,very intelligent,doesn't bark much but will scream... She really does. 

How many hours a day can you spend with a puppy that will need to be trained.walked..so  on..

Cats.. well they can be self sufficient, temper mental,gnarling little lions..

The SPCA has plenty of pets that need a good home.I think the Craig Lady will have no problem finding a home for the Lab.I'd be iffy about that myself.Is the Lab sick,has it been checked out by a vet. Full blooded..and no paperwork nothing?  hmmm???

Munky.


----------



## Lane (Jul 11, 2008)

Kitty!


----------



## IanT (Jul 11, 2008)

yeahhh no idea...well I mean do you think its even a good idea for me to get a dog!? I too am a dog-person and would rather one over a cat...

but the thing is i work m, t, w 6:30am to 4ish or 5, and then off thurs, fri-sun 2-10pm work....is that too much time to be away from a dog??


----------



## Wax Munky (Jul 11, 2008)

For a dog that age yes,and no.

Do you have a friend who you can trust to take her to during the day,that could keep up with house breaking the puppy? Consistency with puppies is a must.

Doggy doors are cheap to,and it reinforces the house breaking (Go outside).Labs have the bladder the size of a walnut.They love the freedom of that door.

If a mistake is made,and it's going to happen at that age how will you be with that after a long day?
After a little time they will adapt to your schedule.But patience is needed.


Munky


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 11, 2008)

Cats are cheaper, cleaner & require less attention & time. 

You will have this animal for 10-20 years though, so make sure you make the right decision!


----------



## IanT (Jul 11, 2008)

I mean I might get a little flustered but I dont like to be violent with anything, so I might shake a can of coins at it (if it looks fresh...if its been there a while she probably wouldnt no the difference..)

maybe just show her to it and say no, then clean it up..

puppy poo isnt usually too bad to clean up...

as long as it doesnt stain (and Im good at cleaning carpets)

I treat my animals like family 

I dont have a neighbor I could take her to during the day though...thats the only thing, so I wouldnt want a dog to get lonely...cats are different and dont really need as much attention in that respect they kind of do their own thing...


----------



## Wax Munky (Jul 11, 2008)

Cats are independent,cheaper to feed and can be box trained.non barkers,but some will spray anything,good luck getting that smell out :roll: 

I took me about 3 weeks to house break our dogs,but that's having to make sure it stayed that way if we brought another one home.having older dogs and bringing home a new puppy,the house rules still had to apply.Funny how they kept the the pups inline.They never aquired the taste for vinegar and tobasco sauce.

Some dogs do ok alone,some won't.they become destructive,or obnoxious to the neighbors.I think alot of it has to do with the owners and how they behave.Good neighbor,good dog  not a problem to anyone.

I'm glad it's not me having to choose,I'd take both and move.
Good luck.

Munky.


----------



## IanT (Jul 11, 2008)

lol see that is my other option but i dont know if I can afford both right now so I dont want to risk it ya know??

and do male cats still spray if neutered?? if hes 10weeks old how long til he starts spraying?


----------



## digit (Jul 11, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> and do male cats still spray if neutered?? if hes 10weeks old how long til he starts spraying?



Usually not if they are neutered before reaching maturity. I would say do it before 6 months.

You have to think about your time available to devote to the animal. A dog is a pack (social) animal and in general enjoys company. Do you have the time and energy to give a dog what it needs? Look up the breed and it's natural characteristics. A cat is in general a solitary animal (it's all about me) but can adapt to grouping. A cat can also closely bond with another creature, animal or human. 

Does your apartment allow animals? Consider that if/when you move, you will need housing that accepts pets. When I worked at the shelter, so many animals were given up "moving, can not keep". As the kid would be crying, parent says "we will get another one when we get settled", teaching child that pets are disposable. I have moved across country with kitties, and it is a challenge, but not one that can not be overcome. I know you would never do that, just had to put that in.

Have you considered an older animal? Advantages are that it's disposition is usually known, often trained and neutered. That is a deal.

As Tab said, it is a 10-20 year committment. I am not trying to rain on your parade, just want you to take the time to consider all aspects of being owned by an animal. Good luck!   

Digit


----------



## IanT (Jul 11, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> IanT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeahh I feel that about the commitment...my mom says the same thing 

Maybe Ill start with the kitten and wait to adopt a dog, I would like to get one thats young so i have many years with it, and it would be cool if s/he bonded with the kitten (hence why i think itd be cool to get them both while theyre still young) ... 

i mean the way i figure it, whenever i come home id be chillin with my dog..im the kind of guy that when i get off work, and i am available ill take my dog everywhere with me (like i did with my dog in NY...he cant stay home alone anymore cause we aaaaaaaaaalways take him everywhere..he feels like hes one of the family (and he **** sure is!) )

kind of looking for the same thing..a dog thats docile, likes to play , and to relax, one thats got a good temprament and stuff...

I think the dog she was talking about was a yellow lab, got to look up info on them...hmmm


----------



## digit (Jul 11, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> [Maybe Ill start with the kitten and wait to adopt a dog, I would like to get one thats young so i have many years with it, and it would be cool if s/he bonded with the kitten (hence why i think itd be cool to get them both while theyre still young) ...



First lesson - where the litter box is.
Second and big lesson - nail clipping and brushing is a really fun and wonderful experience.   

No kidding, it is a full body (mine) exercise to clip my one guy. Requires strong thighs.    My other guy cries like life is over, but loves the brushing.

Digit


----------



## PixieWick (Jul 11, 2008)

If i could get a cat i would .. i love cats . i have a K9 dog in the house right now an i'm highly allergic to cats .. but i still want one .. but no cat since i have the dog


----------



## IanT (Jul 11, 2008)

yeeep i ve been there before, my girl and I (when i lived with her) adopted a kitten who was about the same age (and seriously looks nearly the same) as this kitten...been there done that with the lessons and clipping...I dont believe in declawing!! no one should have their knuckles ripped off....not cool!

lol it was cute, i took her through jumping 101, not clawing coach, not being afraid of a stainless steel bowl (since she couldnt see where the water started and i swear was afraid of her relfection! awww!), 

she was sooo cute!

now baths...thats another story...i do the clipping FIRST...learned that the hard way!


----------



## IanT (Jul 11, 2008)

im soooo friggin indecisive! i want BOTH! lol


----------



## digit (Jul 11, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> now baths...thats another story...i do the clipping FIRST...learned that the hard way!



I only bathe if absolutely needed, and it is not. For my older, rather round guy, I comb to spred the oils and use a damp rag to wipe down his back where he can not reach.

Digit


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 11, 2008)

> "we will get another one when we get settled", teaching child that pets are disposable.


Some people just suck!


----------



## IanT (Jul 11, 2008)

yup!!


----------



## 7053joanne (Jul 12, 2008)

I have 4 cats and they are wonderful pets.  I should also say I love all animals....hjowever, due to my work schedule (leave at 6:30 and return at 4:30) it would not be fair to a dog to leave them alone for that long of a time period).

As previously mentioned male cats may spray however, this is greatly reduced by having them fixed before they are 6 months old.  Females don't generally spray but in my experience are generally not as affectionate as the males.  (I have 2 boys and 2 girls).

Good luck!

Joanne


----------



## IanT (Jul 12, 2008)

Alright I got him last night !!! 


hes so cute...sleeping right by my side now on my chair....aaaaaaaaaaaaaw!


pics soon come...just not feeling like messing with the camera right now! 

he was so scared at first, and I could tell he was really lonely (I wish I called the lady the day before...she would have had his brother too and I would have taken both 

got him a flea comb, gave him a bath, a collar thats waaaaaaay to big but will be useful in time....a few toys, some treats and a bowl 

he came with a litter box, his baby blanket and some toys and litter/food...


she said she might have some more on the way too... Id love for him to have some company....


----------



## Godiva (Jul 12, 2008)

Forget the dog and the cat.  Get an aquarium - salt water.  With the new systems, it is not nearly so hard to keep the water under control, and watching your fish after a long hard day is relaxing.  Don't get a puffer fish, however.  Mine ate all the others, and I had to start all over.  Gave the puffer back to the aquarium - he was like 3 times larger.  Gave him back for free.


----------



## digit (Jul 12, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> Alright I got him last night !!!



Congrats!!!! You must give the details and pics. Has he revealed his name yet?

Digit


----------

